
20+ Books you should read if you want to be in venture capital - innovationanarc
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/b71d9442fbc7
======
masonic
This submit pretty well encapsulates all that is wrong with Medium, in my
view.

First of all, they seem to have some new loginwall interface that makes you
provide an email address (or authentication through a social media provider,
so hello to all the Facebook adware instrumentation crap. That process
includes a photo interpretation captcha with images that, on mobile, are
blurry to the point of uselessness. Next, assuming you DO successfully
navigate a captcha set, it dumps you too the generic Medium landing page, NOT
to the specific article you originally clicked on.

Then, trying to _find_ said article by its title puts you through a fuzzy
search algorithm that qualifies far, far more articles that actually contain
just your search terms. It's almost as bad as Netflix in that regard.

Finally, by narrowing down the search term as much as possible, I find an
article with a very similar but not the exact same title. I drill down into
that article, and it ends up being just a typical Medium book list full of
Amazon affiliate-tag links.

Result? Accelerating Medium abandonment rates.

